# Get Rid of the Blaring Light Bulbs



## kumaaz99 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm getting blinded.


----------



## Playloud (Jan 6, 2008)

If you are referring to the Green, Red, and Blue lights on the front of the Tivo HD, you can shut those off in your settings.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Who knew they could get so noisy?


----------

